# Model Casualties



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

post up your stories on how your models have been put to sleep and the results of it.

i personaly lost a heavily converted guy to a bloody poodle puppy.
to this day, i still resent him.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

An all plastic conversion where I made cloud strife from final fantasy 7. Hair, cloak, sword everything done to my best ability..... My brother accidentally spilled plastic glue all over him..... He was a blob when I got back.....


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

I lost three of my fantastically painted Devourers (Rackham models; back when they had good rules and good models) to a rampaging little nephew.
I told my sister she'd better keep the brat out of my way or I'd smack him good... Spoiled little runt...


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I've stood on way too many. Of my own might I add.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i felt the same way about the poodle.

i can recall a glue accident, luckily a cheap model i brought from a discount store.
but i got pissed that night, woke up and my room smelt like glue, i then lookd down and saw my painting station with a tipped over tamiya cement bottle on it, with little bits of plastic slowly melting away, and luckily it hadnt gotten to my bitz box. although i tried blaming it on someone else, it was probably me that done it.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

I dont have any horrible stories of mini mishaps yet.
Though this thread has made me a little more wary of where i put my mini's once built and/or painted.
Thanks DD


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Well its not a "casualty" but my brother exploded a bottle of axe near my painting area and now one squad of my khorne berzerkers smell like phoenix, and have had troubles with the adeptus sororitas...XD


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I lost two brand new sentinels in a vicious enemy action. I had just glued them together and put them on a kitchen chair beside me to set, when the wife walked in and dropped her shopping bags on top of them. Not pretty.:angry::ireful2:


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Well about 2 years ago I was playing a game with my Death Guard and some little kid was running around the store and nudged a scenery building which knocked my (recently painted amazingly) Great Unclean One off the table. Needless to say he exploded, and I was very VERY pissed.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

my mum is pretty careless with my models when she gots on a cleaning crusade. not a pretty sight....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

cccp said:


> my mum is pretty careless with my models when she gots on a cleaning crusade. not a pretty sight....


Same here. A Librarian and a High Elf Mage that are among my best painting work are totally AWOL following the last cleaning crusade of my apartment (yes, I have a home invasion for some inexplicable reason)... I'm quite pissed about that. Not that I field either, but the librarian was cool, and the High Elf was really my best work to date...


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> i felt the same way about the poodle.
> 
> i can recall a glue accident, luckily a cheap model i brought from a discount store.
> but i got pissed that night, woke up and my room smelt like glue, i then lookd down and saw my painting station with a tipped over tamiya cement bottle on it, with little bits of plastic slowly melting away, and luckily it hadnt gotten to my bitz box. although i tried blaming it on someone else, it was probably me that done it.


That's some bad stuff to breath inuke:, cement glue.....I always try to use it outside or in a ventilated area.....

Funny post Killmainburn, I liked that one!!!!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

cccp said:


> my mum is pretty careless with my models when she gots on a cleaning crusade. not a pretty sight....


Best way to counter this is not have your room cleaned!!:biggrin: Where's my crusader??:crazy:


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Lost my MK I Dread with the first LED-conversion. I was moving, and my dad helped me....He crushed the little Dread between two boxes with tools -.-


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Once when my brother and I were playing a game, he got pissed off because I vaporised a whole squad of teminators with my vindicator and slammed his fist on the table we were playing on. I just happened to have my Landspeeder Typhoon on the edge of the table. Well, that landspeeder took a long trip to a hard wood floor and needless to say, all the kings horses and all the kings men....


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I mist say I really do not have this problem since almost all of my armies are metal. The wrost I had was a Steel legion troopers gun barrel broke off


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm too careful to let anything like that happen to my mini's. However a couple of years before I began gaming, my local GW probably had one of the worst casualty lists ever. The weekly gaming night just happened to coincide with an FA cup match between Cardiff City and Leeds United, which shockingly Cardiff went on to win. As the crowds piled out of the stadium a crazy fan came in to the store with a rolled up newspaper. Next thing anyone knew he was going to town, smashing up ppl's mini's over several boards. He was eventually wrestled out of the shop, but from this day on if the footballs on and gaming night is happening at the same doors, you can guarantee the doors will be locked.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i do use it out side.

it was all packed up on my painting station, and i must of knocked over when i went to bed.


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

half my space marine company got wrecked after a night out me and my girlfriend got home around 3am staggered upstairs and i went to the loo having forgotten that i'd been sorting points costs before we went out. My army was out on the floor and my girlfriend some how managed to fall on them. Then she had the nerve to shout at me coz she got stabbed by one of the metal swords. a falling woman does more damage to a space marine company than any exploding chaos warlord titan ever could


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, if you breath in the cement glue your baby-makers might get cancer or whatever.....

My worse casaulties were probably when I did lord of the rings, I left my whole company of Minus Tirith Warriors in Acetone-free Nail polish over night not knowing it would kill the poor bastards.....long story short, they melted.....


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

actually the first incarnation of the thunder ravens ( death hawks ) met a dodgy end at the hands of my mother coz when i lived at home we really didn't get on ( don't get me wrong i love my mum but she was bloody hard work) one night i came home after going to a mates she went mad becoz i was a bit drunk and i was a lttle stoned to (nothing haevy just a bit of pot) she decided to take my dads carpentry hammer to 8000pts of space marine army didn't speak to her for over 6months and the row that followed immediately after would have made Khorne think twice before getting involved. Surprisingly my dad said nothing about it to either of us even though he collects model trains


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Glue is nothing compared to Enamel paint (the stuff you use with airfix). Let me explain.

I had recently gone on a blitz at the local store, buying a load of enamel paint, a mosquito and a couple of guardsmen. Got back a bit late, and started painting at around 10:30. Not good. Half asleep. Start painting, and the next second the kitchen table, most my arm, and a guardsmen arse are painted shit brown (or something like that). 

In my panic, I move my arm to clear it up, and knock over a tin of piss green, right into an imperial guard seargent I spent over 2 hours (and consequently missed my only chance of getting a baneblade) painting at gamesday. It was also the entry for the painting competition at GW local. Now painted piss green. Not to mention the coming apocalypse when mum saw the mess. 

But still, I had a back up, and the seargent is almost restored. However, I now lock all warhammer in a tightly sealed safe.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My worst ever was using acetone nail polish remover to strip some berzerkers, not realizing that it was the acetone and not just the normal, softer stuff. Dipped 5 of them in a bowl of it and took the toothbrush to the first one, only to have the entire front of the helmet come off.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I used to display my models on a shelf of my bookcase, I have cats, really need I say more...... The furry little demons would jump onto the shelf and bat things around or sit on top and just pluck random models and toss them to the floor. My Master of the Raven Wing speeder hit the floor... I do not have as many cats as I once had.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't had too many incidents, other than i broken Warlock (my stupid younger brother).

These days, the conversation goes like this:
Alec: Beeeeeeen, why won't you let me play warham-mer?
Me: Because you're a temperamental little sh!t and i don't trust you with models that are more valuable than your kidney.

Seriously, 'psychotic' doesn't begin to cover my younger brother.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> Seriously, 'psychotic' doesn't begin to cover my younger brother.


i would have to say he seems like a bit of a hand full.

i have had one experiance with my little brother, he decided golden yellow would be a good colour for my paint station, i got home from sckool and i saw it.

i didn't speek to him for ages, and mostly stayed in my room.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

let's see, i simple greened my first troops (they were terrible) but left them all sticky for a week. after a week, they were covered in dust and looked like dust balls. took a while to fix up. the sergeant suffered the most. i shaved off a lot of the dust and in the end his head looked like a piece of lava rock. ill just call him a nurgle marine. :grin:


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

I am fortunate to not have any major casualties yet, but i feel in my bones that its gonna happen. the most horrible thing for me was when my cousin changed his baby's diaper on my gaming board, subsequently I made him buy me some more materials to replace it but there is nothing worse than real shit on something to ruin it without breaking it.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i am so glad my mom cares about my space marines. heck, my parents helped me make a bench just for my 40k and makes sure any 40k on the ground is left in a pile on the desk. im pretty lucky.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

my mother is like that also, although sometimes i think she is being rough but that is because i become parinoid with my models in other peoples hands.

i just recently cleared away my hotwheels collection just so i can have my models out in a tidy manner.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Lost a Hammerhead and a Carnifex when me and a couple of mates came home from the pub and crashed out at my place. Who the hell passes out on a table? How do you fall asleep on top of a fucking Carnifex anyway?

Aaron you dickhead.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

sounds like there are many casualities due to alchohol.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i stood on my brothers necrons only 1survived

had glue melt my tanks wasn't happy.

stood on one of my space marine squads didn't care starters kit. (now used as broken statues)

also how could you pass out on a carnifex all those sharp spikey bits ow (but you dont feel much when your drunk)

edit: dropped sentinels, and cut something valuable off sommisar yarrick don't know what though


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Accidently melted a guardsmen with a lamp:shok:
by holding it there too long

and my dragon decided to fly a foot and then off the table to the floor

(I blame the wind)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh god, I've been to GW's and had kids pick up and promptly drop my best painted models (terminators, captains, chaplains and the like) Thankfully the Termies and captain are alright, but when my Chappy went south and exploded on the floor, that kid was lucky to leave the store alive.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think we've found a trend: NEVER play Warhammer with little brothers/sisters/demon things from hell).

Anywho, I recently spent a lot of money converting a landspeeder into a Warthog (you know, from halo). I tested to see if the wheel system I made (using metal rods and what not) worked. They worked.....too well. The little car slammed into a glass and plummeted off the table. The glass was fine (ish), the warthog....no. My mum came to see what the racket was and crushed the mini warthog. £45 down the drain :cray:

Recently bought an "Awesome Box of Nerdiness" (carry case to the sane of us) and tried to fit all my army in. It didn't quite fit, so I got my little sis to help by sitting on it. Needless to say, the basilisk on the bottom section didn't fare well...


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

The_Inquisitor said:


> I'm too careful to let anything like that happen to my mini's. However a couple of years before I began gaming, my local GW probably had one of the worst casualty lists ever. The weekly gaming night just happened to coincide with an FA cup match between Cardiff City and Leeds United, which shockingly Cardiff went on to win. As the crowds piled out of the stadium a crazy fan came in to the store with a rolled up newspaper. Next thing anyone knew he was going to town, smashing up ppl's mini's over several boards. He was eventually wrestled out of the shop, but from this day on if the footballs on and gaming night is happening at the same doors, you can guarantee the doors will be locked.


If some guy came in and smashed my models the local PD would have been taking me out of the store in handcuffs and charging me with aggravated assault and possibly murder.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

My worse was after building up a squad of marine that i was really pleased with, i come home from school and my mum (Who just loves to stuff anything in adraw, or a cubard, or a hole whenever she cleans) had stuffed them into a pot and into my drawer. 

There were bits everywhere

Needless to say i brought down the fury of the Emperor upon her.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I suppose there was the winged hive tyrant I converted.

Had just finished the conversion and all of the green stuff work, most of the green stuff modelling was done around the arms and wings, was mucking around with my devilsticks (juggling sticks) in my living room a few days later and managed to lose control of it.

It fell.... and landed straight on one arm/wing of the tyrant, snapping it off and ruining all the GS work I'd done. It's probably repairable, but I haven't quite had the heart to do it yet!


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

in game terms

My ethereal's shield drone somehow killed a tomb spyder

Also my brother killed sixteen ogres with a load of dwarf gunners


______________________________________________________________________________
Fear not the psyker. Fear instead the huge angry bloodthirster of Khorne bearing down upon ye with haste


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

how the hell did a sheild drone kill a tomb spider??????


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

well it would have to be in CC, as they don't have a shooting attack. Just a bit of advice by the way:
don't give shield drones to Ethereals or Fire Warriors. But especially Ethereals.

After All, compare a Shield Drone to a Gun Drone when you do do this: The gun drone is cheaper, has a gun, has the same T and no. of W, has a 4+ Armour sv.
All the shield drone has is a 4+ Invulnerable sv, which, in my opinion, is not worth the trade off.
And if you give it to an Ethereal, it doesn't even have an armour sv.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

My brother stood on my now unavailable Medusa V Captain Sicarius model on two occasions! And knocked it off my display shelf! Luckily, all three times it was able to be repaired. *phew*


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

You know that Seargent who I splattered with Shit Brown paint? Well, he's very dead now.

I'd repainted him and all, and he looked a lot better (it's hard not to when splattered with something that resembles bits of turd) and we had to bring in a small toy to sketch for art. The little guardsmen was in my pocket, I sat down, and hard a rather loud crack. Poor little guy :cray:


----------



## caljrow (Jun 30, 2008)

at the moment my only casulty is a freshly painted rhino getting up close and personal whith with the floor after being knocked of the table it smashed into a million pieces of khorne red


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

mine has to have been my black apostle that i had spent HOURS on for my word bearers army. i was in a small tournie at my local GW and i had been paired against a small 12 year old. when my apostle and his retinue of chosen made a sweeping advance and raped his marines he suddenly took my apostle threw him on the floor and proceeded to jump on him until i threw his predator at him and hit him in the head, breaking it in two lol. that little fucker cost me over 8 hours of repair and remodeling of my apostle.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i was speed painting my daemonhunter land raider with a 90watt lighht globe. foolishly forgetting the tank i proceed to the vindicare assassain. the when i put the assassain up to dry i see that the landraider i all warped from the heat. thankfully the plastic was hot enough to be moulded back but it still a bit wonkey.

also for some strage reason i care lots for my guardsmen but not for my dark eldar and space marines. i even have been found trying to juggle my spacemarines carelessly


----------



## Captain Toal (Sep 17, 2008)

that's insane. i accidently sat on my friend's orklord's bosspole....hurt like hell


----------



## Lt_of_Marines (Aug 28, 2008)

I pissed off a friend and he took 3 of my best painted BA SM and torched them. he made sure i watched them burn and turn into a puddle of melted plastic


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> mine has to have been my black apostle that i had spent HOURS on for my word bearers army. i was in a small tournie at my local GW and i had been paired against a small 12 year old. when my apostle and his retinue of chosen made a sweeping advance and raped his marines he suddenly took my apostle threw him on the floor and proceeded to jump on him until i threw his predator at him and hit him in the head, breaking it in two lol. that little fucker cost me over 8 hours of repair and remodeling of my apostle.





Lt_of_Marines said:


> I pissed off a friend and he took 3 of my best painted BA SM and torched them. he made sure i watched them burn and turn into a puddle of melted plastic


there really are some nasty people out there.

a recent accident that happend to me was last night. i carlessy put a unit of drones on a table and knocked one down.

mum was walking past at the same time and crunch, it was broken at the aerial and flying stand. theyre hardy litte buggers.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> mine has to have been my black apostle that i had spent HOURS on for my word bearers army. i was in a small tournie at my local GW and i had been paired against a small 12 year old. when my apostle and his retinue of chosen made a sweeping advance and raped his marines he suddenly took my apostle threw him on the floor and proceeded to jump on him until i threw his predator at him and hit him in the head, breaking it in two lol. that little fucker cost me over 8 hours of repair and remodeling of my apostle.


Hope you pulled off his bollocks. Did you both get kicked out the tournie?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i didnt but i got penalized, he got kicked out though


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Lt_of_Marines said:


> I pissed off a friend and he took 3 of my best painted BA SM and torched them. he made sure i watched them burn and turn into a puddle of melted plastic


Jesus!!! I hope you gave him a vasectomy while he was sleeping. What could warrant something like that? I would have gone Hulk on his ass!!!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> mine has to have been my black apostle that i had spent HOURS on for my word bearers army. i was in a small tournie at my local GW and i had been paired against a small 12 year old. when my apostle and his retinue of chosen made a sweeping advance and raped his marines he suddenly took my apostle threw him on the floor and proceeded to jump on him until i threw his predator at him and hit him in the head, breaking it in two lol. that little fucker cost me over 8 hours of repair and remodeling of my apostle.


So much rage... I think I would be a different person after that. you should have snapped that kids back on you're knees to go with his predator. I'm sure everyone would have understood and you could have just buried the body on the sly in the GW basement


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, compared to these I don't have much to complain about. The worst that happened was when I was in a 4-player last man standing battle (on the floor), when my mates mother stepped on my flamer marine. Only knocked him off at the waist though. Now, I try and play all my games on the table.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

lemme see.... i lost a monolith ot the floor of my local store when i droppend it and went kaboom!!! took me a couple of hours to fix that. and my friend lost his High elf dragon to his cat when the cat decided to take a nap on it. he still hasnt rebuilt it.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Caledor said:


> Well, compared to these I don't have much to complain about. The worst that happened was when I was in a 4-player last man standing battle (on the floor), when my mates mother stepped on my flamer marine. Only knocked him off at the waist though. Now, I try and play all my games on the table.



well now that i have a proper table, and don't have to resort to rugs, im sure that won't happen again.

although that was a good battle.....


----------



## happychopper (Apr 14, 2008)

Caledor said:


> Well, compared to these I don't have much to complain about. The worst that happened was when I was in a 4-player last man standing battle (on the floor), when my mates mother stepped on my flamer marine. Only knocked him off at the waist though. Now, I try and play all my games on the table.


so it was you, dirty-dog-, and who else?

Some of these things are just horrible! That boy at the tornament shouldn't play, if hes hoing to such a sore loser.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

about 5 years ago my younger brother and his friends where playing around in the lounge room, next thing i hear is someone yell_"oh shit"_ then BANG. i went to have a look and froze in sheer horror, the bookshelf countaining 3 full 40k armies a host of Warhammer fantasy armies (i started out with fantasy) and my prized terrain pieces, (all painted mind you) had been knocked over and half of it's contents smashed to pieces..:shok:...i'm still suffering from the nightmares...:scare:

More recently my wife's cat knocked over about 15 models of my new emperor's children conversions, the casualties far less severe than the last "incident"


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

seems that some people have had a sheer amount of bad luck.

so far i have lern't:

not to put my models on shelves
not to play near/against little kids
not to play sore losers
and most of all, don't get drunk near models!!!!


----------



## M3N0N26 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ive sat on my own chaplain once, made me very sad


----------



## Captain Garro (Sep 24, 2008)

My little brother tried to eat my Blood Ravens Captain. He was 3, but I still yelled at him. Another guy, a terminator, has trouble with keeping his arms on. They keep falling off no matter how much glue I put on it....


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

wow these stories make me want to have a vault surrounded by an electric fence for my guys, worst thing Ive had was when i was attempting to paint an old solid metal dreadnought and I dropped it on the floor, fortunately the dreadnought only dented a bit, but the expensive italian tile floor lost a big chunk....


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i once lost a squard of marines to a bad player who didnt like loseing, they had just destroyed his rather expencive HQ and the sore loser promtly slamed a hard back book on em, totaly smashing em beyond repair and then wondered why i decked the prat


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

When I was putting my Nightbringer together, I remember it falling backwards. Everything happened in slow motion, every glueable bit snapped off. It may not sound like much but the model REFUSED to glue together...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

none of my casualites are major but the worst one would be someone moving the table and my vindicare assassin falling and bouncing on the floor and someone promtly stepping on him.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine would have to be back in my early days, I was about 13 and for some unknown reason thought that gluing plastic together by melting it was a good idea.
I set up a candle, took ages making a sewing needle into a makeshift suldering iron and proceeded to 'glue' my new minis together.
After much toiling and burnt fingers I actualy got the process to work and was very happy.
So, minis welded, I blew out the candle, put it away in a drawer, tidied up a bit and went downstairs to watch Robo Cop.

Some time later there was a knock at the door, my neighbour looked a bit flustered and said "There's black smoke coming out of your window!"
I ran upstairs to find my room had become an inferno.
The fire brigade came and put it out, my whole room was trashed my 10 shoe boxes of various minis destroyed incuding my pride and joy Eldar and Harlequins.
The only thing that survived the fire was my stash of porn that the firemen had laid out on my ruined bed, that took some explaining!
What took even more explaining was when the police turned up and tried to arrest me for arson!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

how the hell did you manage that?

and porn, at the age of 13!


----------



## Kais86 (Aug 6, 2008)

I lost an entire 2,000 point Guard army a couple of years ago...

Friend and I were cleaning up my armies, he had the bright idea to place my fully loaded, open, army case next to the 2nd floor window.

It fell out, dropping everything ahead of it, before coming crashing down on the models.

Leman Russ was beyond repair and my converted Chimaera had been smashed apart =(

That friend is now restricted from going near my Forge World units =P


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

My devilfish took a drop from 1.5m. Only the pilot broke his neck, but i've converted him anyway now. Also a eldar jetbike I had took a fall from the same height, and only lost the spiky antennae bit. 
If any kid comes near my devilfish, which is probs my own best work, he'll have his fingers broken. Same goes for my beautiful piranhas <3


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Luckily, most of my casualties are the simple "knocked off table, hit the floor" variety, but I've witnessed a few massacres...

A lovingly converted Daemon Prince of Knorne getting snagged by the t-shirt of another gamer and dragged to a multi-part doom...

A Nid Warrior falling off the table in an outdoor game and then getting stepped on... The owner STILL hasn't found all the pieces...

A Tau player showing off his compiled rules for the Tau in a new binder loses his grip on the binder and sends it, discus-like, into the ranks of his Fire Warriors, Dones, and Crisis Suits... Oddly, most of the Fire Warriors were shorn off at the ankle... the others wished they had remained on Tau'n.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> how the hell did you manage that?
> 
> and porn, at the age of 13!


Well the fire brigade didn't think anyone would actually be stupid enough to put a candle in a drawer full of paper, so they called in the investigators who then called in the police. When I explained to them what I had done they decided that I was just a bit simple and should probably get another, less firey, hobby.
As for the Porn, it's amazing what a 13 year old pyromaniac can lay his hands on!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

my son was watching me strip paint from some cheap models that i had picked up when the phone rang, I put the paint stripper out of reach and rushed to answer it by the time I got back he'd used the tooth brush I'd stupidly left in reach to ruin a squad of plastic marines I'd just finished for a commission.


----------



## Malagate (Jul 28, 2008)

Things I've learned in life and from this thread:
1) Do your hobby in a very secluded place, ideally the attic or high security bunker on top of a hill.

2) have carpeted flooring, cheap yet spongey, and ideally not plastic grey like mine is (good luck trying to find a small component you dropped on that carpet...).

3) Do not store minis with tonnes of other crap, as finding tiny components amongst lots of old books, wool and other junk get quite tedious quite quickly.

4) Always handle the minis yourself, family members tend to somehow break even the sturdiest of models despite only moving them around a room.

5) Always close your glue pots when you put them down, I now have a very pointy and hard tank brush thanks to some errant superglue.

6) Keep away pets, spouses, parents, siblings, offspring, inebriated friends, the unbalanced, the unobservant and the petulent psychopaths. They all spell DOOM to small plastic men.

I've never really killed off any of my minis, other than losing crucial pieces or doing a really crappy paint job. The worst that has happened was a Necron Wraith that I dropped once, which exploded into every possible piece. Took me 10 minutes to reassemble it, bless my hobby attic of solitude with soft carpet.

Also it's nice to see that Firemen have the correct priorities when it comes to saving things from fire, specifically save as much porn as you can.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> how the hell did a sheild drone kill a tomb spider??????


well, the ethereal charged the TS, because i reckoned id lose and wanted to get it over with as quick as poss. Somehow the shield drone went 1st (higher initiative or something) and rolled to attack. 1 attack. Hits. 6 to wound. kills. Tomb spyder goes boom, brothers jaw drops, i take the spyder off to his dead pile.

lol

_____________________________________________________________
Thy flamer is not to be used to carbonate bread products.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

something devastating that happened to my bro:

he'd just bought the epic eldar set, and assembled and painted every single tiny man and vehicle. Walked out of his bedroom, got a drink, FORGOT THAT HE'D LEFT THEM ON THE FLOOR (before the days of painting stations) and stood on every one of them. Not a single eldar base escaped unscathed.

Also, my little nephew is the pushiest little turd ever. If he does't want to do something, he'll walk off and do something else. Once we were having a battle and my sister brought him over. We figured that all he needed to do was reach up and grab some terrain on our battleboard and the whole 4ftsquare field would come crashing down, hurting him (resulting in sonic-marine loud screams) and the death of my ENTIRE 1000 pts of tau and my bros 1000 pts of crons. So we locked him out of the game room until we were completely done, including putting our armies back and staking terrain on my shelf.


_____________________________________________________________
Diarrhoea is unholy and is a sign of nurgle. All faecal recyclers are monitored constantly; any battle-brother exhibiting diarrhoea will be anally cleansed with the emperor's holy fire.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Well the fire brigade didn't think anyone would actually be stupid enough to put a candle in a drawer full of paper, so they called in the investigators who then called in the police. When I explained to them what I had done they decided that I was just a bit simple and should probably get another, less firey, hobby.
> As for the Porn, it's amazing what a 13 year old pyromaniac can lay his hands on!


right on! when i was 13 i had a stash worth over 1000pts. Every night i locked my door and rolled all sixes, if you get my meaning... giggity goo


________________________________________________________________
Thou shalt not throw sticks for the space wolves, nor shalt thou offer them a dog biscuit in greeting


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

XV8crisis said:


> right on! when i was 13 i had a stash worth over 1000pts. Every night i locked my door and rolled all sixes, if you get my meaning... giggity goo
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> Thou shalt not throw sticks for the space wolves, nor shalt thou offer them a dog biscuit in greeting


we do not want to know what you got up to in your spare time.....................


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in the garage one time and i dropped my ghaghzkull and he hit the floor (cement) and his claw arm flew up and smacked me in the face other than that only his pole was dented lol


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

My girlfriend's youngest daughter sat on a bunch of NG spears I had just assembled and apart from one spear tip and 2 sets of ear drums managed not to break any of them! She ended up with a very sore bum by all accounts...strength in numbers I guess


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmmm, I wonder how many pikes actually wounded LOL


----------

